# Fat Daddy's ATV Park, GA



## SRRBrute

Well we ended up going over there to waycross to check this place out this past Sunday. It used to be called Sandhill ATV but has new people running it now. They have put a lot of money and time into it to improve it recently and are still going to do a lot more it looks like. It isn't real big, about 600 acres, but it had every kind of terrain you can ask for down here. A good bit of tight trails, open trails, small mud holes, big mud holes, big sand dunes, etc. They have areas where you can cross the river if you like too. They are in the process of building more mud and water pits. Right now there weren't a while lot of options, but I still had a blast in the ones they did have, and managed to get stuck in one. I would definitely recommend trying it out since the larger parks are closing up now. You can find them on Facebook but I don't think they have a website right now. 

































Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Polaris425

looks nice


----------



## drtj

Polaris425 said:


> looks nice


 
Also looks empty. Hopefully business will start picking up at some of these smaller parks around here.


----------



## Polaris425

I prefer more empty when I'm riding. lol


----------



## SRRBrute

Well we were there pretty early, and on a Sunday so that explains part of it. Plus it hasn't been promoted very much. There were a good bit more there on Saturday apparently but either way, I'm like you polaris, I don't mind being the only few out there. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## drtj

Sunday is usually a pack up & go home day for me. I have gotten to where i dont like a big crowd myself. To many people is just an accident waitng to happen.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Been to this place many many times. It is always a blast and has just about any kind of riding you could want. It's never crowded by any means but stays busy on saturdays. It is an awesome place. Next time someone is going out there hit me up and i will try and meet up.


----------



## mcpyro3

Ya we go there pretty often aswell and really like the place one of the best around I just wish the trails were wider but the new owners are working on that now. Price is great and always fun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRRBrute

We did notice our ranger couldn't go down so the trails but like you said I really think they'll fix that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## oldmanbrute

Keep us posted on the improvements, looking for an alternate to Doles for riding.


----------

